# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  aumento capitale srl - socio dissenziente

## roberta66

Ciao a tutti, è un bel po' che non scrivo (ma leggo) e giuro che lunedì faccio l'abbonamento perchè tanto siete la mia Bibbia fiscale e più utili di mille riviste a cui sono abbonata  :Smile: 
Dopo 'sta sviolinata spero che qualcuno sappia darmi una risposta in merito a questo quesito che ho sottoposto al Notaio il quale non mi ha ancora risposto: 
una SRL indice un' assemblea per aumentare il capitale sociale da 10.000 a 100.000 euro mediante conferimento in denaro.
Il socio di maggioranza - 50% - non si presenta pur avendo ricevuto regolare notifica della convocazione e nemmeno giustifica la sua assenza per cui si presume il non interesse all'aumento (di fatto si sa con certezza che non è interessato)
Possono gli altri due soci - 25% ciascuno - aumentare solo la loro quota divenendo così di fatto soci di maggioranza? (Uno di questi due soci è anche Amministratore Unico). Mi pare di aver capito che è sufficiente il 50% del capitale affinchè la delibera per l'aumento sia valida.
Se fosse così, è necessaria la presenza dal Notaio anche del socio "non interessato" all'operazione? 
Ringrazio sin da ora chiunque voglia illuminarmi.
Roberta

----------


## mazzanti

> Ciao a tutti, è un bel po' che non scrivo (ma leggo) e giuro che lunedì faccio l'abbonamento perchè tanto siete la mia Bibbia fiscale e più utili di mille riviste a cui sono abbonata 
> Dopo 'sta sviolinata spero che qualcuno sappia darmi una risposta in merito a questo quesito che ho sottoposto al Notaio il quale non mi ha ancora risposto: 
> una SRL indice un' assemblea per aumentare il capitale sociale da 10.000 a 100.000 euro mediante conferimento in denaro.
> Il socio di maggioranza - 50% - non si presenta pur avendo ricevuto regolare notifica della convocazione e nemmeno giustifica la sua assenza per cui si presume il non interesse all'aumento (di fatto si sa con certezza che non è interessato)
> Possono gli altri due soci - 25% ciascuno - aumentare solo la loro quota divenendo così di fatto soci di maggioranza? (Uno di questi due soci è anche Amministratore Unico). Mi pare di aver capito che è sufficiente il 50% del capitale affinchè la delibera per l'aumento sia valida.
> Se fosse così, è necessaria la presenza dal Notaio anche del socio "non interessato" all'operazione? 
> Ringrazio sin da ora chiunque voglia illuminarmi.
> Roberta

  Art.2479 bis: i quorum costitutivi e deliberativi del tuo statuto sono diversi da quanto prevede questo articolo ? In caso positivo occorrerà valutare se per la modifica dell'atto costitutivo non occorra una diversa e più alta maggioranza, nel qual caso saresti bloccata  :Mad: . Ma in caso negativo è sufficente il voto favorevole della metà del capitale, purchè l'altra non voti contro. Se non si presenta in assemblea non conta e non vota, quindi la decisione passerebbe. :Smile:  
Secondo legge, il quorum costitutivo e quello deliberativo - salvo patto contrario - sono il 50% del capitale. Ripeto: per le deliberazioni occorre che il 50% di voto favorevole sia "maggioranza" e quindi non abbia ad ostacolarla il 50% residuo che voti espressamente contro. 
Tener presente anche l'art.2481 bis !!!
ciao! :Smile:

----------


## mazzanti

> Ciao a tutti, è un bel po' che non scrivo (ma leggo) e giuro che lunedì faccio l'abbonamento perchè tanto siete la mia Bibbia fiscale e più utili di mille riviste a cui sono abbonata 
> Dopo 'sta sviolinata spero che qualcuno sappia darmi una risposta in merito a questo quesito che ho sottoposto al Notaio il quale non mi ha ancora risposto: 
> una SRL indice un' assemblea per aumentare il capitale sociale da 10.000 a 100.000 euro mediante conferimento in denaro.
> Il socio di maggioranza - 50% - non si presenta pur avendo ricevuto regolare notifica della convocazione e nemmeno giustifica la sua assenza per cui si presume il non interesse all'aumento (di fatto si sa con certezza che non è interessato)
> Possono gli altri due soci - 25% ciascuno - aumentare solo la loro quota divenendo così di fatto soci di maggioranza? (Uno di questi due soci è anche Amministratore Unico). Mi pare di aver capito che è sufficiente il 50% del capitale affinchè la delibera per l'aumento sia valida.
> Se fosse così, è necessaria la presenza dal Notaio anche del socio "non interessato" all'operazione? 
> Ringrazio sin da ora chiunque voglia illuminarmi.
> Roberta

  Dimenticavo: PERO' ABBONATI!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dod

> Art.2479 bis: i quorum costitutivi e deliberativi del tuo statuto sono diversi da quanto prevede questo articolo ? In caso positivo occorrerà valutare se per la modifica dell'atto costitutivo non occorra una diversa e più alta maggioranza, nel qual caso saresti bloccata . Ma in caso negativo è sufficente il voto favorevole della metà del capitale, purchè l'altra non voti contro. Se non si presenta in assemblea non conta e non vota, quindi la decisione passerebbe.

  salve collega, perdona l'intromissione però non sono d'accordo quando scrivi "purchè l'altro non voti contro" perchè se l'atto costitutivo non prevede diversamente per la modificazione dell'atto costitutivo è sufficiente il voto favorevole della metà del capitale sociale e nient'altro. In pratica secondo quanto previsto dal 3° comma dell'art. 2479-bis c.c. se ad esempio in un'assemblea dei soci convocata per la modificazione dell'atto costitutivo si presentano 2 soci che hanno quote di c.s. per il 50% ciascuno, il quorum deliberativo è raggiunto grazie al voto favorevole del 50%.

----------


## mazzanti

> salve collega, perdona l'intromissione però non sono d'accordo quando scrivi "purchè l'altro non voti contro" perchè se l'atto costitutivo non prevede diversamente per la modificazione dell'atto costitutivo è sufficiente il voto favorevole della metà del capitale sociale e nient'altro. In pratica secondo quanto previsto dal 3° comma dell'art. 2479-bis c.c. se ad esempio in un'assemblea dei soci convocata per la modificazione dell'atto costitutivo si presentano 2 soci che hanno quote di c.s. per il 50% ciascuno, il quorum deliberativo è raggiunto grazie al voto favorevole del 50%.

  Nessun problema. Tu hai ragione nel caso specifico perchè c'è un 50% del capitale che non si presenta. Ma se si presentasse e votasse contro, anche il suo 50% peserebbe come il voto a favore. Per cui ecco che occorre che il voto favorevole del 50% sia comunque espressione di una maggioranza, che non abbia contro un voto altrettanto pesante. Perchè altrimenti con due voti opposti mi vai a modificare una società, cosa inammissibile. Ti cito la massima notarile in materia: "Le decisioni dei soci adottabili con il voto favorevole di almeno 1/2 del capitale sociale, comunque formate (consenso o consultazione scritta, delibera assembleare), non sono approvate qualora detta metà non costituisca anche una maggioranza, il che avviene quando l'altra metà del capitale sociale abbia espresso voto contrario. Il contratto sociale non può derogare a tale principio (massima Comitato Notarile Triveneto 2004 I.B.6)." :Smile:

----------


## dod

> Nessun problema. Tu hai ragione nel caso specifico perchè c'è un 50% del capitale che non si presenta. Ma se si presentasse e votasse contro, anche il suo 50% peserebbe come il voto a favore. Per cui ecco che occorre che il voto favorevole del 50% sia comunque espressione di una maggioranza, che non abbia contro un voto altrettanto pesante. Perchè altrimenti con due voti opposti mi vai a modificare una società, cosa inammissibile. Ti cito la massima notarile in materia: "Le decisioni dei soci adottabili con il voto favorevole di almeno 1/2 del capitale sociale, comunque formate (consenso o consultazione scritta, delibera assembleare), non sono approvate qualora detta metà non costituisca anche una maggioranza, il che avviene quando l'altra metà del capitale sociale abbia espresso voto contrario. Il contratto sociale non può derogare a tale principio (massima Comitato Notarile Triveneto 2004 I.B.6)."

  il diritto commerciale l'ho sempre amato e sempre l'amerò  :Smile: 
Molti giuristi fra cui il mitico G. Campobasso hanno interpretato la novella legislativa introdotta dalla riforma del diritto societario del 2004 come soluzione legislativa al problema delle assemblee bloccate delle piccole srl (peraltro problema molto diffuso nel nostro Paese) che portava allo sclioglimento e alla liquidazione delle società. Allego qui lo studio di un altro giurista che condivide questa linea di pensiero facendo un interessante parallelo con le delibere assembleari dei condomini (art. 1136 c.c) http://www.tuttocamere.it/files/dirs..._Assemblee.pdf

----------


## mazzanti

> il diritto commerciale l'ho sempre amato e sempre l'amerò 
> Molti giuristi fra cui il mitico G. Campobasso hanno interpretato la novella legislativa introdotta dalla riforma del diritto societario del 2004 come soluzione legislativa al problema delle assemblee bloccate delle piccole srl (peraltro problema molto diffuso nel nostro Paese) che portava allo sclioglimento e alla liquidazione delle società. Allego qui lo studio di un altro giurista che condivide questa linea di pensiero facendo un interessante parallelo con le delibere assembleari dei condomini (art. 1136 c.c) http://www.tuttocamere.it/files/dirs..._Assemblee.pdf

  Contro replico, allegando un link al recentissimo (giugno 2011) studio n.119 del Notariato:  http://www.notariato.it/en/highlight...s/119-11-i.pdf
in cui _-oltre ad una serie di ragionamenti ben motivati e che anche tu condividerai sicuramente -_ testualmente si afferma: *"....In realtà lunico motivo  tranchant  per sostenere lincongruenza di uninterpretazione  che consenta al 50% del capitale di deliberare vittoriosamente una modifica statutaria a fronte del voto contrario dellaltro 50% del capitale sociale è rappresentata dal ragionamento che la delibera 
che fosse approvata a parità di voti favorevoli e contrari sarebbe instabile perché la parte soccombente ne potrebbe proporre la revoca. In una  successiva assemblea, a parità di voti, prevarrebbe il proponente, cioè colui che era prima opponente. La controparte potrebbe allora riproporre la prima delibera, e così via allinfinito....."* 
A disposizione e con piacere per ulteriori repliche. Ciao!

----------


## dod

> Contro replico, allegando un link al recentissimo (giugno 2011) studio n.119 del Notariato:  http://www.notariato.it/en/highlight...s/119-11-i.pdf
> in cui _-oltre ad una serie di ragionamenti ben motivati e che anche tu condividerai sicuramente -_ testualmente si afferma: *"....In realtà l’unico motivo  tranchant  per sostenere l’incongruenza di un’interpretazione  che consenta al 50% del capitale di deliberare vittoriosamente una modifica statutaria a fronte del voto contrario dell’altro 50% del capitale sociale è rappresentata dal ragionamento che la delibera 
> che fosse approvata a parità di voti favorevoli e contrari sarebbe instabile perché la parte soccombente ne potrebbe proporre la revoca. In una  successiva assemblea, a parità di voti, prevarrebbe il proponente, cioè colui che era prima opponente. La controparte potrebbe allora riproporre la prima delibera, e così via all’infinito....."* 
> A disposizione e con piacere per ulteriori repliche. Ciao!

  In linea teorica mi trova d’accordo questa argomentazione del Notariato però nel caso specifico della variazione del capitale sociale non si può arrivare all’infinito! Ciò in quanto nel momento in cui per esempio si ha che Bianchi col suo 50% delibera favorevolmente per l’aumento del capitale sociale portandosi, poniamo, al 65%, l’altro socio automaticamente e per legittima conseguenza si porterà al 35%. Non potrà mai col suo 35% né costituire e né deliberare validamente per la riduzione del capitale sociale. E a pensarci bene può essere la soluzione migliore per risolvere le conflittualità intestine delle società, approfittare della modifica dell’atto costitutivo su un determinato elemento (ad es. oggetto sociale) inserendo contestualmente la proposta della variazione del capitale sociale. Sarebbero risolte alla radice tutti i potenziali conflitti.
E’ comunque per me un gran piacere il confronto intelligente e pacato. Alla prossima replica, ciao.  :Smile:

----------


## mazzanti

> In linea teorica mi trova daccordo questa argomentazione del Notariato però nel caso specifico della variazione del capitale sociale non si può arrivare allinfinito! Ciò in quanto nel momento in cui per esempio si ha che Bianchi col suo 50% delibera favorevolmente per laumento del capitale sociale portandosi, poniamo, al 65%, laltro socio automaticamente e per legittima conseguenza si porterà al 35%. Non potrà mai col suo 35% né costituire e né deliberare validamente per la riduzione del capitale sociale. E a pensarci bene può essere la soluzione migliore per risolvere le conflittualità intestine delle società, approfittare della modifica dellatto costitutivo su un determinato elemento (ad es. oggetto sociale) inserendo contestualmente la proposta della variazione del capitale sociale. Sarebbero risolte alla radice tutti i potenziali conflitti.
> E comunque per me un gran piacere il confronto intelligente e pacato. Alla prossima replica, ciao.

  Si ma se Bianchi ha deliberato invalidamente il suo aumento di capitale, e l'altro socio lo dimostra, non va al 65% ma resta al 50% - se il giudice gli dà torto. E siamo sempre punto a capo.....
A mio parere - guarda - l'unica cosa è mettere dei quorum leggermente più razionali nello Statuto. Non puoi pretendere di cambiare il contratto con il 50% "non maggioranza" e di governare invece l'ordinario con una "maggioranza del 50%" in caso di decisione extraassemblea o con meno ancora in caso di assemblea. C'è qualcosa che non va. Questi sono quorum "minimali". Fatti da un legislatore distratto. Vedi quanto dicono anche i Notai sulle modifiche statutarie.....
A mio parere personale un buon statuto deve prevedere almeno il 75% del capitale (non dei presenti) per le modifiche statutarie che non peggiorano le condizioni dei soci e l'unanimità quando si inseriscono DOVERI nuovi (non diritti).
Nell'ordinaria amministrazione invece, potresti giocarla con quorum più bassi dei civilistici. 
Ripeto: parere personale. :Smile:

----------

